# Yogurt for dog on antibiotics



## badgerfan1 (Mar 7, 2008)

Everytime my 4 1/2 year old bitch has been on antibiotics (and it seems as if she's on them more often than not) she has gotten an ear infection from her yeast getting out of control. I've heard that giving the dog a little yogurt can really help with this, but I have never heard how much to give or what type? I just guessed and bought fat free, because I try to keep her trim. Is fat-free the way to go or should I go with something else? How much should I give her and how often?

As always, thanks to everyone for all of your help!


----------



## Chelsey's Triple H (Dec 22, 2009)

The probiotics in the yogart can help prevent a yeast infection, and I actually give it routinely to my black female for this exact reason (ears). I buy fat-free, plain yogart or low-fat blueberry just to switch it up and give 2-3 teaspoons at meal time.


----------



## Brad Overstreet (Feb 20, 2008)

every other morning he gets 2-3 tablespoons of a high quality yogurt (stoneyfarms) are something of equal quality. Add with that half a can of raw pumpkin and egg. He loves it. Never have any problems. I feed him like normal every afternoon. The pumpkin helps with digestion.

Cheers and good luck

Brad Overstreet


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Antone else having a hard time finding pumpkin? I looked tonight and they were sold out.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

I can only tell you what our Vet said about using yogurt for one of our dogs that had stomach problems. He said no more than one tablespoon per day with food.


----------



## 25-ott-06 (Mar 7, 2009)

My last dog that had Parvo the only thing he would eat was yogart. Cup a day per vet for a few weeks but that was a dog recovering from parvo.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

badgerfan1 said:


> Everytime my 4 1/2 year old bitch has been on antibiotics (and it seems as if she's on them more often than not) she has gotten an ear infection from her yeast getting out of control. I've heard that giving the dog a little yogurt can really help with this, but I have never heard how much to give or what type? I just guessed and bought fat free, because I try to keep her trim. Is fat-free the way to go or should I go with something else? How much should I give her and how often?
> 
> As always, thanks to everyone for all of your help!


Fat free is fine as long as the live Active cultures are there..,. such as Stone Field Yogurt. I give my guys a talbespoon twice a day and they are doing great. Have one currently on Doxycicline with no adverse affects. Have to offset the antibiotics a couple hours from the yogurt to keep one from negating the other...vet can tell you more about that.
Diane


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Diane Brunelle said:


> Fat free is fine as long as the live Active cultures are there..,. such as Stone Field Yogurt. I give my guys a talbespoon twice a day and they are doing great. Have one currently on Doxycicline with no adverse affects. Have to offset the antibiotics a couple hours from the yogurt to keep one from negating the other...vet can tell you more about that.
> Diane


It also helps with gas. Table spoon of yogurt and a tablespoon of pumpkin in every bowl. My dog is doing better since I started that and I don't know why I waited so long to do it.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Antone else having a hard time finding pumpkin? I looked tonight and they were sold out.


Is it Thanksgiving? Just kidding. It's my understanding that there is(was?) a pumpkin shortage during the holidays. Don't have a clue why.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

There is a pumpkin shortage due to the weather. Seriously, One of my petsitting people gave me a case for Christmas-I was thrilled!!!!


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

I found canned pumpkin at netgrocer.com. It was pretty pricey, but worth it since I had been to several different grocery stores with no luck.

lesa c


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Try to get the yogurt in the health foods section rather than the regular yogurt section and check that it has active cultures. That is more important than the fat content. If she doesn't like it I have a powder.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

I bought canned pumpkin yesterday at the Piggly Wiggly. I wondered why they were out of the big cans. Maybe I should go back and buy them out.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Be sure it is Plain pumpkin!!...not Pumpkin Pie pumpkin.. I found some in a natural foods store here. On sale, so bought a bunch. . 

Stonyfield..Organic..Lowfat Plain Yogurt..works just fine. I give our youngster who does not have a bit of fat on him...whole yogurt. 

The other (that I really prefer) is a raw plain goat (suppose to be the best) yogurt from here in Maine. Sometimes out, so get Stonyfield.


----------



## Brad Overstreet (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry i meant stoney fields. sometimes i get lucky and find a goat yogurt. The less it is processed the better. Just like the food we should eat.


----------



## pmaro (Aug 26, 2009)

Some antibiotics don't mix with milk products. Doxycycline is one.
The pumpkin shortage probably stopped large can production, might not see more till fall. Has anyone tried other squashes as substitutes?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Brad Overstreet said:


> Sorry i meant stoney fields. sometimes i get lucky and find a goat yogurt. The less it is processed the better. Just like the food we should eat.


(sp doesn't matter!) 

This store also has raw cow yogurt..from Maine..in glass jars  ..as is the goat yogurt. Really lovely stuff... 

Edit: Kind of forgot to add that nutritionist/vet told me via phone when ordering supplements quite a few years ago..that plain Kefir is best .. if one can do that. 

Used it for a long time and kind of got away from it....not sure why actually. May have been finding the great local goat yogurt. 

Yogurt or Kefir...about an hour + after meal/antibiotic is what I understand. 

I also give Animal Essentials, Plant Enzymes & Probiotics, ...a powder that they get 1/2 tsp daily in meals. There are other brands..this is one I seem to use and like.

Have not tried other squash as a substitute for pumpkin..but they do get squash. If there is one that works as well..would like to know for a backup.


----------

